# Best HID Bi Xenon Slim Kit ???



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

With the array of kit on the market, I am bothering to pick one.:uhh:
I would like your comment on one that represents the best value (bi xeon kit only)

does this model is the low end will not work very long as I think:
HID Bi Xenon Slim Kit Chevy Cruze 11 H13 9008 6000K | eBay


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

BUYHIDS.COM HID Lights HID Kits Xenon Headlights Kit HID Headlight Kits HID Conversion Light AMERICAN MADE


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just bought a 9000k slim I'm posting a thread soon I have pics too


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Woof! 9000k?!?! you aren't going to be able to see ****. 4300K is the ideal temperature. It produces the highest lumens thus increase of visibility compared to halogen. Anything over 5000k is really quite lame. I suspect you are trying to replicate the blue purple color flicker you see when driving toward a luxury brand projector headlight setup. The cut off line in the projector is where you see those colors. All OEM setups like those use 4300K bulb temp, nothing lower nothing higher. 3000K is for Fog lights and 4300K is headlights. The whole point of HID is to increase what you can see and not hinder what others can see (on coming traffic). Make sure any HID setup you have is aimed properly, the cut off at 25 feet away should be 2-2.5 inches lower than the actual height of the headlight bulb.


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

excuse my newbie question but is there any advantages to use projector headlight instead of oem setup ??


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

jail916 said:


> excuse my newbie question but is there any advantages to use projector headlight instead of oem setup ??


Yeah, lights arent as scattered across the roadway and not as blinding to oncoming drivers......not to mention look bada s s


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank RSchmidt624 for the advice. My only question now is to understand if I can install an HID kit in the original headlight or should I buy new headlight with projector mounting inside.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I got them cause I wanted them to match my led fog lights. I just posted my video on my hid lights check them out


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

jail916 said:


> Thank RSchmidt624 for the advice. My only question now is to understand if I can install an HID kit in the original headlight or should I buy new headlight with projector mounting inside.


Yes and yes......if you're looking for a cheap alternative, buy just HIDs and install them with similar results to your current lights except for color and brightness. If you want a nicer look and overall better field of vision while driving at night, projectors will be the way to go. However, going the projector route will cost roughly anywhere up to $500 total for parts, labor, shipment. 

There is a guy on here Fiero recommended me to, to do my retrofit. I'm also purchasing another set of headlights so that I can use my current headlights until I can install the new ones. I bought a known brand of HIDs from http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNFQlt-jGhlFlSWHoGPxv3Heesj7Yg&cad=rja and I'm predicting my total for everything after all is said and done will be close to 700 bucks. This is a good deal considering when you option a more luxury style car at brand new pricing, adding in projector style lighting can cost anywhere from 900 to 1600 bucks. BMW is famous for raising the prices on options for lights but then again they all are.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

See now that's what I was looking for and really want but I just don't want to spend the money at this time. Your right it's better then the hid lights and the projector is way better. Maybe when I need new bulbs or want something new I can get those and give my sister the hid lights, she drives a cruze too!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey kaimumma did u look at my thread on hid and what they look like tell me what u think.


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

We are one of the very few companies that sell True Bi-Xenon HIDs. Almost all Ebay kits, DDM, VVME, etc use a style that allows the bulb to go in/out of the socket which when looking at the headlight you can tell you turned your highs on, But on the road, really nothing changed. Its for inspections really. Our bulbs tilt which alters the pattern of light giving you the greatest distance of light possible. PM us for discounts.


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I got them cause I wanted them to match my led fog lights. I just posted my video on my hid lights check them out


Really nice color but I think I'll go for a slightly more conservative (max 5000k) for now


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Once again thank you all for the advice. I finally decided to order a order the kit on ebay with 5000k instead of 6000k. I thought that for $ 65 is a test that will cost very cheap and I'll wait for the budget to buy quality headlights with projector.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

No problem enjoy the lights and post a pic later!!


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just received my kit.:go:
Just 30 minutes of instalation, time to place the cable in the right place and attach everything together.

5000k => The color is amazing with hints of purple in it
I'll put some pictures later


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really disappointed !!! :angry:

I do not know if it's bulb or headlight that is the problem ...
black hole at the center: about 6 feet wide to 20 feet of the car that is expanding away.
high beam is really not strong enough when compared to the original light

It is certain that the projector can improve the cut-off ligne, but I think the bulb are really badly designed.

And I tried to adjust some kind of cut-off line at 24" to 25 feet... 

I think I will have no choice but to go to a projector kit...


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear this....may I ask how much u spent on all this?


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Sorry to hear this....may I ask how much u spent on all this?


:1poke: Well said...

At least for the price, I have all the wiring and balast for my future projectors

And because you always learn from mistakes::signs005:

Daniel Stern Lighting Consultancy and Supply


A must-read before embarking on this kind of project !!!!!


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

without being an expert, I think the problem is right here look at the picture)

The bulb is not designed for reflector headlight.
The light source is not at the right place.


----------



## Chevy13 (Nov 24, 2011)

The Cruze has bi-xenon? I thought it's highs were seperate from the lows?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> BUYHIDS.COM HID Lights HID Kits Xenon Headlights Kit HID Headlight Kits HID Conversion Light _*AMERICAN MADE*_


LMFAO, American made......sure. I got some sweet real estate for sale too.



jail916 said:


> without being an expert, I think the problem is right here look at the picture)
> 
> The bulb is not designed for reflector headlight.
> The light source is not at the right place.


BINGO! You are 100% correct. You cant get proper lighting from an HID lamp in a halogen reflectors, its basic physics. The reflector is designed for a pair of filaments the radiate light in a specific pattern from perfectly straight lines. HID lamps creat light in an arc. theres NO WAY to reconcile these differences and get proper light output.



Chevy13 said:


> The Cruze has bi-xenon? I thought it's highs were seperate from the lows?


No. its not bixenon at all, its halogen, and its got dual filament bulb in a single reflector.


----------



## Chevy13 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, depending on the type of light it would be then. If this guy wanted HID's then it looks like it would be bixenon


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

maven said:


> LMFAO, American made......sure. I got some sweet real estate for sale too.
> 
> 
> BINGO! You are 100% correct. You cant get proper lighting from an HID lamp in a halogen reflectors, its basic physics. The reflector is designed for a pair of filaments the radiate light in a specific pattern from perfectly straight lines. HID lamps creat light in an arc. theres NO WAY to reconcile these differences and get proper light output.
> ...


With all due respect, it is possible, and the shape of the light output at the core is not going to be significant. The light still radiates in all directions equally. The difference is indeed the distance of the light source to the socket. 

I have successfully installed and aimed HID kits in cars on a number of occasions. Its really not that big of a deal, and light output is increased dramatically without any adverse affects. Mileage will vary based on the car they're being installed in, but that should be a given. Some cars will create a very unsafe glare that will blind oncoming drivers, while other cars won't. 

Before attempting HID kits, I would encourage anyone here to instead look into HIR bulbs if you're looking into improving your factory lighting.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Lots of people have differing views on the subject, and many have differing opinions on what an acceptable amount of glare is.

But like I said, the optics of the reflectors are designed to be illuminated by a glowing perfectly straight filament secured in a specific location. So its should be obvious that when you change from a fixed glowing line, to a living arc things will be changed and theres no way around it. Same goes for position of the light source, try unlocking your halogen bulb, and then moving it just 1-2mm, and see what kind of affect this has on the beam pattern and light spread. Same thing occurs when you go HID, combine that with the fact that their is no standard specs for rebased HID bulbs and the 2-3 times greater light output and its just too many obstacles to overcome. 

There was someone who posted pics on the site here of their plug and play HIDs in stock lights......to show how little glare they offered, and some people ooooh'd and aaaah'd how great they looked. I looked at them and saw just massive glare spots above the cutoff line that would without a doubt blind oncoming drivers.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> With all due respect, it is possible, and the shape of the light output at the core is not going to be significant. The light still radiates in all directions equally. The difference is indeed the distance of the light source to the socket.
> 
> I have successfully installed and aimed HID kits in cars on a number of occasions. Its really not that big of a deal, and light output is increased dramatically without any adverse affects. Mileage will vary based on the car they're being installed in, but that should be a given. Some cars will create a very unsafe glare that will blind oncoming drivers, while other cars won't.
> 
> Before attempting HID kits, I would encourage anyone here to instead look into HIR bulbs if you're looking into improving your factory lighting.


Except our cars can't use HIR bulbs. They are only available in 9011/9012, not H13. Better lighting can be done with better H13 bulbs, by a harness on the existing halogens, by combining those previous two, or by HID projector retrofit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

maven said:


> Lots of people have differing views on the subject, and many have differing opinions on what an acceptable amount of glare is.
> 
> But like I said, the optics of the reflectors are designed to be illuminated by a glowing perfectly straight filament secured in a specific location. So its should be obvious that when you change from a fixed glowing line, to a living arc things will be changed and theres no way around it. Same goes for position of the light source, try unlocking your halogen bulb, and then moving it just 1-2mm, and see what kind of affect this has on the beam pattern and light spread. Same thing occurs when you go HID, combine that with the fact that their is no standard specs for rebased HID bulbs and the 2-3 times greater light output and its just too many obstacles to overcome.
> 
> There was someone who posted pics on the site here of their plug and play HIDs in stock lights......to show how little glare they offered, and some people ooooh'd and aaaah'd how great they looked. I looked at them and saw just massive glare spots above the cutoff line that would without a doubt blind oncoming drivers.


I'm missing the part where there's an actual significance that the light source is a filament or an "arc". I put that in quotes because I'm not even convinced that its even significant. A quick wiki search demonstrates that the arc isn't the only source of light output in a true HID Xenon bulb.

High-intensity discharge lamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The actual source of the light output is small enough such that it makes absolutely zero difference what shape it is because it is a completely even and omnidirectional radiation of light in both cases. It could be a star, a fish, or any shape you can possibly think of and it wouldn't make the slightest difference. What does make a difference the following:

A. Cars that do not have a bulb cap as part of the housing rely on a cap that's "painted" onto the tip of the halogen bulb to reduce glare. HID bulbs do not have this cap and create additional glare. 
B. Cars that have built-in glare reflectors (non-clear lenses) will naturally create additional unwanted glare. My 95 Regal is an example of this and I have noticed excessive glare with 55W HID bulbs, but not with 35W. 
C. As demonstrated in a number of images, the light source is further away from the socket with HID bulbs than with Halogen bulbs. I believe this is the most significant difference, and the effects are in reality unpredictable and vary based on application. 

My 95 Regal's factory halogens make the car dangerous to drive. I upgraded to 35W HID bulbs out of necessity and because the were inexpensive even compared to the newest morimoto mini projector retrofits, which by the way are ridiculously easy to install as they are made to slide right through the factory socket and require no cutting. I measure glare based on how many people send me a high beam as I'm coming in their direction. I've taken a few steps to modify my projector housing to reduce glare and I've determined it to be somewhat effective. Its not ideal, but nor is factory lighting. 

I cannot speak for how HIDs work in the Cruze as I just bought mine on Monday, but I can guarantee you that if you found an HID bulb that provides a light source that is equally distant from the socket compared to a factory halogen, your light pattern would be identical. 

Unfortunately, you may have a very hard time finding one. 

The absolute best option (to my knowledge) for installing an HID bulb in the Cruze is the following, which is also available for $70 a pair in their "reject pile.":
Bi-xenon: Morimoto Mini H1 4.1 - HID Projectors from The Retrofit Source Inc



> These projectors are perfect for those seeking the easiest possible installation with little compromise in performance. Compared to the D2S version, the H1's are smaller and more widely applicable to H7, 9006, H11, 9007, H13 headlights.
> *Disassemble headlights, insert threaded mounting shaft of the Mini H1 through the pre-existing hole in the back of your reflector bucket, tighten the stack with the included hardware, and you're virtually done.* (instructions available)


I called and discovered that their reject pile is mostly the older 3.0 model that they need to get rid of. You'd need to find an H1 HID bulb and ballast, which can be bought for $50 (for the 55W kit) on ddmtuning.com, which I have used on a number of occasions. 

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/Apexcone-Raptor-HID-Kit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just put the numbers together. 

$35 for a very beefy looking harness:
Bi-xenon: 9008/H13 - Relay Harnesses from The Retrofit Source Inc

$70 for the projector lenses which include the mini gatling shroud
Bi-xenon: Morimoto Mini H1 4.1 - HID Projectors from The Retrofit Source Inc

$30 or $40 for the 35W or 55W HID bulbs and ballasts
HID Kits, BMW Aftermarket Bumpers & Lighting, DEPO - DDM Tuning

Total is $135 or $145 plus shipping to get projector HIDs running in your cruze.

You can add Angel eyes for $30:
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=103


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm missing the part where there's an actual significance that the light source is a filament or an "arc". I put that in quotes because I'm not even convinced that its even significant. A quick wiki search demonstrates that the arc isn't the only source of light output in a true HID Xenon bulb.
> 
> High-intensity discharge lamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The actual source of the light output is small enough such that it makes absolutely zero difference what shape it is because it is a completely even and omnidirectional radiation of light in both cases.


Well, basically what youre missing is how the photometry of the two lamps are completely different and the reflector is designed to provide safe and legal output from that lamp. Im not sure how you dont understand how the difference between the two will affect output, you are aware that position of the radiation source affects pattern, why is the size/shape any different? Also would you care to explain how a glowing coiled wire designed to be in a certain position within micrometers, can possibly emit light in a "completely even and omnidirectional" fashion. Or how two different sources would offer the same radiation pattern?
Not sure what I am looking for in your Wiki research...




> I cannot speak for how HIDs work in the Cruze as I just bought mine on Monday, but I can guarantee you that if you found an HID bulb that provides a light source that is equally distant from the socket compared to a factory halogen, your light pattern would be identical.


Youre right a light source that produces light in the same pattern and from the exact same location as the stock bulb would produce an identical pattern. Problem is such a lamp doesnt exist. Halogen incandescent lamps and HID xenon lamps just cant be the same. Its not possible.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So i just done a retrofit to my Cruze headlights with the Mini D2S Morimoto projector with the 3Five ballast...
I have a question: anyone who installed HID kits, can you tell me where did you put the ground wire? I found one place on the chasis and just sticked it on... but when driving oover a bump it falls of and so my left headlight turns off. I would like to bolt the negative ground wire somewhere but cant find a proper place.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There are factory grounding points scattered throughout the engine bay. One of those should be handy. 

Picture of the terminal you're trying to ground?


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Where do i find this grounding points - how do they look like?


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone tried this kit?
  

  55w Kensun HID Xenon Conversion Kit "All Bulb Sizes and Colors" with Digital Ballasts - H13 (9008) Bi-Xenon - 8000k


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Or how about this?
For 10-16 Cruze Blk Light-Tube-DRL Halo Pro Headlights + 6000K HID Kit Slim | eBay


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You bumped a 5 year old thread.

HID bulbs in the stock headlights is the WORSE thing you can do. *Please research these forums.*

I guess adding a HID kit in a aftermarket projector _might_ be better but all your doing is putting a cheap HID kit in cheap poorly designed projectors.


----------

